# gpu-z 0.7.6 won't load with 334.67 drivers (GTX 760 4 Gb, Win 7 SP1 64 bit)



## Gameslove (Jan 28, 2014)

Old version of the gpu-z same problem.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 28, 2014)

Just tried it with my GTX 670, running the 334.67's. Win 8.1 64Bit







No issues


----------



## xorbe (Jan 28, 2014)

0.7.6 + Win7SP1x64 + 334.67 + Titan worked here


----------



## True Christian (Jan 28, 2014)

Win 7 HP SP1 and 2 old GTX 460 1GB on new 334.67 betas works fine here. Maybe your card just rocks to much!


----------



## Gameslove (Feb 18, 2014)

Same problem with new driver 334.89, but it may work if you will set GPU-Z - Compatibility mode Window 7.






Please, fix it!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2014)

Everything seems fine in your screenshot. What's the problem you are experiencing?


----------

